# Meeting Cooper..



## Eva

I'm in love! 
I'm taking Todd and the kids on a 4 hour drive in the morning to meet a potential match.
Cooper was picked up as a stray and needs some work..he's fearful of kennels and chases cats (Lucky Diesel,lol) he's also afraid of men and some children but the shelter and I have talked quite a bit and I believe that all of his "issues" can be worked out.
I've helped so many dogs and seen them become confident, loving little souls..watching Cooper grow would be a wonderful thing but I need to meet him and evaluate his needs before making a final decision. 
On the positive side he's playful and loving, and I think that he and Todd will get along perfectly!
If not, we get a fun trip to the beach..lol It's a win/win situation


----------



## Mraymo

He's a cutie, love the freckles. Good luck tomorrow. What is he?


----------



## Eva

The shelter has him listed as a Cavalier spaniel mix...but I'm not sure? 
I think that he looks an awful lot like Todd with a little bit longer coat but he could be a mix of anything.


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Eva, Cooper is adorable! Good luck.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, fun, (I hope!) Good luck tomorrow! Hope everyone gets along and Todd finds a buddy!


----------



## Pixiesmom

He's soo handsome!
He looks like a shav to me. I'm excited for you Eva!!


----------



## Eva

I believe that Cooper "may" be a SHav..but I won't ever know for sure..Todd has an extremely short coat and Cooper's coat is pretty typical for a SHav.. Cooper's also a little over a year older than Todd and so his coat is more mature. From what the shelter's told me his personality is about the same as Todd's also..they have similar temperments and energy levels..but I want to meet him before getting too attached.
I want to make the right choice. 
After we took the kitties back to the animal shelter (they were all adopted..one by my Vet's assistant  ) Kenna, Aiden and I took a couple of the shelter dogs outside to play. As we were leaving Kenna said that she didn't think that it would be fair to buy another dog from a breeder when there were so many in shelters that needed a home and so if this works out she's going to be thrilled


----------



## Missy

Oh eva. What a doll...Cooper and Todd. they will have a blast. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## psvzum

He sounds like a little love. As do you : )


----------



## Jill in Mich

I love the second shot, it looks like Cooper is smiling (maybe that's a smirk). I hope things work out for you (and Cooper). After everything you've been through this year you really deserve it!


----------



## Eva

Jill in Mich said:


> *I love the second shot, it looks like Cooper is smiling (maybe that's a smirk*). I hope things work out for you (and Cooper). After everything you've been through this year you really deserve it!


Lol..that's the face that Todd makes when he's getting sleepy 
I hope that things work out too..he's a doll


----------



## krandall

Eva said:


> Lol..that's the face that Todd makes when he's getting sleepy
> I hope that things work out too..he's a doll


Eva, he's GORGEOUS! He's one of those mixes that you think _should_ be a breed of some sort!<g> Hope he works out, for your sake AND his!


----------



## gelbergirl

handsome Cooper!

have a good drive and a good meeting with him. Hope all goes well and will be thinking of you.


----------



## marjrc

Eva, cant' wait to hear how your trip goes tomorrow. Good luck ! That dog is totally adorable.


----------



## marb42

Eva, I think a rescue is a great idea, and he's very cute. Kenna had the right idea and a very good heart. I can't wait to hear how it turns out.
Gina


----------



## Eva

I was getting ready for bed and thought that I'd send out a big hug to everyone for being so wonderful and supportive over the past several months..we've been through quite a bit but I'm feeling happier and more confident in myself than I have in years and I know that having such a wonderful support system has been a huge part of the reason that I've done so well in dealing with all of the craziness. 
We're planning on spending the day at the beach tomarrow and probably won't get home until late but I will update on our possible addition asap


----------



## Julie

Have a safe trip and enjoy the beach! If it works out---a new family member too:wink:


----------



## ama0722

Have a good time and go with your gut instinct  With you having children and i bet your kids bring friends over, I would really pay attention to his "issues with kids" though.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Have fun at the beach Eva! I hope he's a good fit with y'all.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Good luck Eva. Cooper sure is a cutie. I hope the trip is fun and eventful. Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Eva he is just a little doll. He has kind eyes. You must be so very proud of Kenna. She is such a kind and selfless soul. Very rare at her age to find one so selfless.


----------



## Eva

Just got home and everything went great!  
Cooper absolutely LOVES the kids and is very gentle with them. 
He and Todd hit it off right away and were chewing on each other's ankles within minutes..lol
The only glitch so far is kenneling...he absolutely HATES being crated and turns into a psycho as soon as you get him into the crate..growling, baring teeth and acting like he's going to tear your hand off if you get too close...it looks scary but I'm working on it. 
The key is to not back off and show him that his act isn't going to change anything..he'll get it but for now the kids aren't allowed to be near the crate when he's in it just in case.
I've also been giving him treats through the crate door when he's calm. 
It's important to me that we get it under control right away to make sure that everyone is safe. 
He walks on leash pretty well but pulls more than I'd like...not food agressive at all and takes treats very gently. 
He's definately NOT a Hav..he looks a lot like Todd but his back legs are a little longer..his tail bone is much heavier and he carries himself differently. 
Still adorable though 
He was neutered yesterday and his hormone levels are through the roof..he's been humping Todd like crazy and Todd's started telling him off. 
Hopefully within a few weeks he'll back off a little. 
I'll post some pics tomarrow..I was planning on taking the camera today but my batteries were dead and so I left it at home.


----------



## JASHavanese

What a neat lady you are Eva! I hope it all works out. He looks part BC to me


----------



## Scooter's Family

He sounds like a sweetie who's just a little nervous about his new house. Looking forward to seeing some photos of him and Todd.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Congratulations Eva. I am so happy that things worked out and Cooper came home with you. I can't wait for hoto:


----------



## Eva

JASHavanese said:


> What a neat lady you are Eva! I hope it all works out. He looks part BC to me


Yep, I think either BC or Aussie mix maybe? I learned a valuable lesson this morning..do NOT use little pieces of bacon to bribe a dog until you know how sensitive their stomach is..Cooper woke up with diarrhea at 4 am and again at 6  Oops! Bad choice..lol


----------



## Mraymo

Congratulations on Cooper. I hope he's able to adjust and fit into your family. What's a BC? Sorry I couldn't figure out what type of dog you meant, it might be that I haven't had my tea yet this morning.  Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Eva

Mraymo said:


> Congratulations on Cooper. I hope he's able to adjust and fit into your family. *What's a BC?* Sorry I couldn't figure out what type of dog you meant, it might be that I haven't had my tea yet this morning.  Looking forward to pictures.


Border Collie 
Getting to know him better a herding dog seems appropriate..he's a bundle of energy..hopefully I can keep up with him


----------



## Eva

The nice, mellow Cooper of yesterday has been replaced by a hyper, stressed, aggressive beastie :Cry: 
I don't know if I can do this...I know that it's only been 24 hrs but his crate aggression has turned into guarding of his toys and treats now and I'm not sure if I feel safe having him around the kids. 
Todd is fine with Aiden taking things from him all of the time but if Aiden tried to take something from Cooper I think that he might get bit..I've been working with him...stepping on his toy or treat with my big,thick leather shoes and he left grooves in the leather trying to bite me. 
I'm not backing off because that would only make things worse but I'm not feeling as confident as I was last night... :suspicious:


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Eva, I'm so sorry Cooper has had this personality change. You are doing the right thing not backing off. The worry and fear must be breaking your heart. I hope that tomorrow and ever after he is back to mellow dog.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Maybe he just needs to adjust to being in your house and know that he's not going to be passed on again. I hope he settles down so he can stay with you guys!!!


----------



## Eva

Here's the little beastie looking all sweet and innocent..lol
I'm really hoping that I can get his behaviors under control..I love his personality he's just never been worked with and whoever had him before let him think that he was the boss...all 15 lbs of him..lol


----------



## Milo's Mom

Ann, He is a cutie! Keep working with him!


----------



## marjrc

He is beautiful! He looks very nice and soft. Wow, too bad about the aggression, though I know you can work it out, Eva. You are used to having different fosters and you know what might work, what might not. Hopefully, wild Cooper will get it soon!


----------



## Lunastar

Eva he is gorgeous. What beautiful markings.


----------



## Eva

We just got home from the dogpark and things went great. I kept Todd and Cooper in a seperate area from the other dogs to work on recall (boiled chicken..hee-hee) and Cooper started responding to his name within about 10 minutes 
We worked on recall for about 1/2 hour and then joined a group of dogs in the other half of the park to socialize..Cooper did great with all 10 dogs, large and small, and Todd stole all of the owner's hearts as usual..lol 
We were a huge hit considering the chicken that I was doling out (with permission of course) 
Cooper and Todd went for a walk around the lake with Kenna and one of her friends after we left the park and both of the dogs are snoozing at my feet..it was a nice positive way to round out the crazy start of the day. 
Tomarrow we're off to the Pet store to fit Cooper with a new Harness...or collar..I can't decide? 
He chewed through one of my leashes yesterday and so I'm going to try to get one that holds up better until he learns not to chew..this little guy has issues with being contained I think :wink:


----------



## Missy

Oh Congrats Eva. Give it time... it will work out. He does look like a black and white Todd. I can't wait to see picts of them together.


----------



## Lunastar

Glad the day is ending on a positive note for you and for Cooper. Cooper you be a good boy now.


----------



## good buddy

Eva, he sure is a cutie. I hope the aggression is only him trying to establish control in a new environment. Once he sees you're in charge he should submit, but be very careful to watch out for your kids. 

I have pullers in this house and love the Easy Walk harness. It clips to the lead at the front of the chest so pullers are forced to turn around to look at you each time they forge too far ahead. I noticed others here were saying good things about it.


----------



## Amy R.

Eva, you sound great, I haven't been on Forum for quite awhile due to my daughter's wedding last wkend. . . .I'm so proud of you, you are amazing. You sound so happy, confident, take-charge. Bravo for YOU!!

Cooper is beautiful and I bet with the structure you're providing he will settle down. It sounds like he was contained to the point of neglect, and he's just trying to assert the survival skills he learned. . . like freaking out in the crate & chewing thru the leash, .but keep your kids safe, first rule, of course. Look how adorable Aiden is, and I love your property, it looks like kid heaven!!! Leaving on a trip soon, will look forward to reading more updates. Warmest hugs, amy


----------



## JASHavanese

Eva said:


> Border Collie
> Getting to know him better a herding dog seems appropriate..he's a bundle of energy..hopefully I can keep up with him


If he's part BC keep him busy. Tons of activity will help a lot. Without it you can have a mess on your hands. You'll figure it out :thumb:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Glad to hear you ended the weekend on a good note, the poor guy is probably very confused.


----------



## Perugina

Eva said:


> The nice, mellow Cooper of yesterday has been replaced by a hyper, stressed, aggressive beastie :Cry:
> I don't know if I can do this...I know that it's only been 24 hrs but his crate aggression has turned into guarding of his toys and treats now and I'm not sure if I feel safe having him around the kids.
> Todd is fine with Aiden taking things from him all of the time but if Aiden tried to take something from Cooper I think that he might get bit..I've been working with him...stepping on his toy or treat with my big,thick leather shoes and he left grooves in the leather trying to bite me.
> I'm not backing off because that would only make things worse but I'm not feeling as confident as I was last night... :suspicious:


Eva, you may want to try a tennis racquet like Cesar does to safely create space between you and whatever he is guarding...and you can only end the excercise when he becomes relaxed and gives in. You can also try the "trade" command, where you approach him with a different toy, say "trade", and hopefully he will drop what you want to get and grab what you are offering him instead.

Stay calm and confident, and make sure you teach your kids to follow your lead in correcting his bad behaviors. He really needs you! Good luck!:clap2::cheer2::hail:


----------



## gelbergirl

glad you have this handsome Cooper and Todd enjoys as well.
I do not have much training advice as I am not expert. Just keep exercizing and loving him. I am sure he loves it there with you and the kids!


----------



## Eva

Cooper had a breakthrough last night 
I kenneled him before bed and instead of going "cujo" on me he sat wagging his tail waiting for his treat...boiled chicken has been an amazing incentive..lol
He's still pretty anxious and pants quite a bit but it's happening less and less. 
Todd gets really upset when Cooper goes tearing around the house barking madly at something that he sees outside..it's a little much for him.
He's learning that the door does NOT belong to him and it only takes a few minutes before he calms down and waits nicely to go outside. 
I'll try using a tennis racket to move him away from things that I need to get from him. Great idea! 
I've been trading him and it works but he's still curling his lip at me sometimes and so for now I think that a barrier would be safer. 
Walking him is getting easier as well. I don't know how much leash experience he's had in the past but he's really smart and is picking up on not pulling pretty quickly. 
He and Todd are starting to play a little more. 
I think that Cooper's anxiety confuses Todd and he's not sure how to react to it and so he either hides under me or chases Cooper and tries to chew on his feet. 
On the bright side Cooper's "mostly" potty trained (he's marked a couple of times) and goes to the door and waits when he needs to potty. He's also great about waiting at mealtimes and doesn't chew on things that don't belong to him (his leashes belong to him...therefore he chews them) 
Once he settles in his crate he sleeps nicely all night..he greets other dogs and strangers well and is learning "Back", "Down" and "Mine"..sit seems to be the hardest one for him to get..I haven't had one real sit from him yet but I'll keep working on it. 
He's snoozing at my feet right now..cutie boy


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow Eva, you've had him for two days and have made that much progress?? You are amazing!! Can you come to my house and teach my girls not to jump on visitors?.... 
Cooper is beautiful and he and Todd must look so cute playing together.

We watched Border Collies hearding sheep over Labor Day weekend at the Scottish Games. It was so interesting to watch. Those dogs are INTENSE. Their eyes, their posture and their intensity are amazing. The sheep definitely paid attention. I can see why that breed is high energy. They are beautiful.


----------



## Renee

Eva,
You are doing a GREAT job with Cooper! Your daughter hit the nail on the head as far as adoption...that is the reason we opted to get a rescue dog when we got our 2nd dog. Hang in there...sounds like you are making GREAT progress! My Copper does not like his kennel either. You are inspiring me to keep working with him....


----------



## Eva

LOl..I still haven't been able to teach Todd not to jump on visitors..any hints on how to do that 
I just opened the door to a big Fed Ex box of toys and treats 
The boys are going crazy with all of the new stuff and sharing (mostly) nicely.
Todd's having a harder time sharing than Cooper..spoiled brat that he is. 
We're off to the pet store to buy Coop his new gear and then to the dog park if the rain holds off. I'll try to get some pics to share


----------



## Lunastar

Eva sounds like Cooper is coming around. Great work in only two days.


----------



## Eva

Cooper went after another (much larger)male dog at the dog park today..little brat 
In his defense the other dog had been neutered in the past week and so he still had that "male" smell coming off of him but after the second (more vicious) attack I decided to take him and Todd to the other side of the park so that we wouldn't have to worry about them. 
I brought my camera and was all excited to get some pictures of the boys together...I took a couple of Cooper pics, looked at them on the camera,went to switch back to camera mode and the darn thing stopped working! :Cry: I can view the photo's that I have but the lens won't open and it won't switch out of View mode..UGGHH!! I guess that a new camera is on my list of things to buy now.
So, that being said, I have a few Cooper pics to share but none of the boys together


----------



## Lunastar

Cooper is reallly photogenic. I hope the attack was just a fluke do to him being so recently neutered. Did he stop when you yelled for him? Doesn't sound like you had any problem getting him back under control. That is a good thing.


----------



## Eva

Lunastar said:


> Cooper is reallly photogenic. I hope the attack was just a fluke do to him being so recently neutered. Did he stop when you yelled for him? Doesn't sound like you had any problem getting him back under control. That is a good thing.


Yeah, he's pretty easy to photograph. I love his brindling but it doesn't show very well in the pictures..he's a beautiful red and black brindle 
I'm hoping that his aggression will go away or at least taper off once his hormones are under control..no, he didn't listen when I tried to call him off but I don't think that he was out for blood, it's more of an Alpha status thing..if dogs don't instantly bow to him he gets cranky.
I bit off a little more than I was planning on with this guy but I'm going to try and make it work..I'm getting him signed up for classes within a couple of weeks and if that's not enough I'll find him a home that can handle him.


----------



## Lunastar

Eva I think you are doing a great job with him. He has already come far in just a few days. I hope the classes work out.


----------



## Eva

Cooper nipped Aiden today when he tried to play with him..It didn't break the skin but he left a pretty big welt...I can't do it.. :Cry:
I know that it's only been a few days and he's going to be a great pet for the right person but I can't put my kids (and my friends kids) at risk..I feel horrible but I'm going to try to find him a more knowledgeable home. 
I wish that the shelter had been more forthcoming about his fear aggression. I can handle any other issue but aggression is just too much of a risk.


----------



## Lunastar

OH {{{EVA}}} I know how hard this is, but you are making the right decision. You can't put the kids or Cooper at risk. You should make it clear when you return him he needs a no kids household. Too bad they were not honest, or maybe they didn't know the full story. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Sheri

You are doing the right thing. And, you've given Cooper a gift by working with him and accomplishing what you already have! 

I'm sorry that you'll probably feel sad about this...but, there will be another, perfect dog for you all, soon!


----------



## mellowbo

Eva, I'm sorry it's not working out. You have made a great effort. It almost sounds like he has two different personalities and you do need to be able to depend on the "nicer" one because you have kids around. Good luck in placing him. What kind of a home do you think would be good for him?? Do you think the containment could make him more agressive?
Carole


----------



## Eva

I think that he'd do well in an adult home or even a home with older children that can understand his boundaries and keep giving him consistant training..He's extremely high energy and needs a lot of stimulation. 
I play ball with him for at least an hour a day, take him on several long walks and to the dog park every day..and he still tears through the house like a mad man. Todd is really, really mellow
unfortunately Aiden has been around Todd who is comfortable with him getting in his face and lugging him around with him. 
Cooper just doesn't tolerate that kind of behavior and Aiden has poor impulse control. 
Todd and Cooper had their first RLH tonight *sigh* They are finally starting to play and then this happens..it's a bummer.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ultimately you have to do what's best for your children Eva. Sorry you're having a hard time with this, he sounds like a sweet dog.


----------



## marb42

Oh Eva, I'm sorry it didn't work out. I hope they can find him a great home with adults.I hope that you find the perfect calm, easy going dog for Aiden. I know little boys (mine too) have a hard time playing gentle and safely with these little guys. It's good that you figured this out early on, as I'm sure it will get harder to give Cooper up as time goes by.
Gina


----------



## Eva

I talked with the shelter that I adopted Cooper from and they okayed my finding a Rescue to take Cooper and so I contacted one of the rescues that I've fostered for, let them know the issues that he's in need of help with and am waiting for them to get ahold of me. If they can't/won't take him the shelter said that I can bring him back to them and they will try to find a rescue for him themselves. 
Either way guarantees that he's going to get help and not be PTS because of his issues which is what I was the most concerned about.
He's a great little guy, he just needs to be given a chance to blossom. 
I'm going to miss him


----------



## marjrc

Eva, that's too bad that Cooper isn't all that trustworthy. What are you going to do? It's a risky situation with young kids around. I see you made huge strides with him and I'm sure that he has grown a lot since he's been with you. Good job for that and good job for trying to find the right place for him! I applaud you.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Eva how wonderful that Cooper is going to get a chance at the life he deserves. You are doing the right thing.


----------



## Eva

I talked to the rescue tonight and they said that they are overwhelmed with small dogs right now and won't be able to take Cooper and so I e-mailed the shelter to see if they had ideas of rescues that might work with him...if not Kenna and I will drive back to the shelter on Saturday to drop him off.


----------



## BeverlyA

Eva, 

I'm sorry it didn't work out with Cooper because I know it will be hard on you and the kids to say good bye to him. You did a wonderful thing for him and I know he made great strides while he was in your house. You are doing the right thing putting your kids safety first. There's no other choice.

The perfect home for Cooper is out there, and with the help you've given him, he will find it. 
The perfect dog for your family is out there too, it's just a matter of time.

Don't second guess yourself. We all know what an angel you are. :angel:

Beverly


----------



## Renee

Well said, Beverly.


----------



## Eva

BeverlyA said:


> Eva,
> 
> I'm sorry it didn't work out with Cooper because I know it will be hard on you and the kids to say good bye to him. You did a wonderful thing for him and I know he made great strides while he was in your house. You are doing the right thing putting your kids safety first. There's no other choice.
> 
> The perfect home for Cooper is out there, and with the help you've given him, he will find it.
> The perfect dog for your family is out there too, it's just a matter of time.
> 
> *Don't second guess yourself. We all know what an angel you are. :angel:*
> 
> Beverly


Thanks Beverly *hugs*
I don't know about Angel..lol :evil:
Kenna and I are driving Cooper back to the shelter tomarrow..it should be a fun/sad day...we're going to the Oregon Coast Aquarium while we're there and there's a "Ripley's Believe it or Not" museum that Kenna is excited to go to. I'm sure that we'll get in lots of beach time as well. 
I'm going to do my best to make this into a positive experience and not beat myself up over it..Cooper *has* come a really long way in only a week and I'm proud of all that he's accomplished


----------



## gelbergirl

Eva, you did your best, and you did a great deal of work with him.
He'll be fine, and Todd will be okay as an only dog for now . ...


----------

